# programming a proto gp7



## O&E103 (Sep 18, 2013)

I have a proto gp7 with dcc sound, something went goofy in the decoder and now the horn stays on when I hit the horn button, and there's no way to stop it unless you take it off the tracks. Anybody know the CV and value I need to program for a factory reset?


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi.
According to the QSI manual which came with my U.P. GP7 the procedure is ...
Reset all CVs to Factory default values.
Set CV49 to 128.
Set CV50 to 255.
Set CV56 to 113 in Ops mode and you will hear "Reset" when reset is complete.
Good Luck and I hope it fixes the problem.
Regards.

I just found ot that the loco can also be reset by using a "Magic Wand".
This is a round magnet that is included in the parts bag and is used to operete a reed switch that is located under the long hood between the front fans and the brake resistor housing.
It does not describe how to use the wand but may be worth downloading the "Diesel Locomotive Operating manual" from QSI where according to the loco manual it is described.


----------

